# Surgery in USMLE



## yash3992

Is it possible for an IMG to get surgery residency in US?
IF yes, how much score is required?
And how much time is required for the preparation of step 1 exam ?


----------



## shaheeen

Yeah, it depends upon competition and some field e.g plastic surgery, neuro surgery are very competitive and you have to get good marks in usmle. In general, merit of surgery is greater followed by medicine, paeds, and other fields...


----------

